# tag was sewn onto and not into t-shirt !!??!!



## plainwhiteshirt (Jun 4, 2007)

Hello, 

I had customized t-shirt tags made. I asked my screen print shop to sew them into the shirt - as in rip the stitches and insert the new tag INTO the shirt and the re-sew.

Instead, they simply sewed the label directly onto the shirt without INSERTING it into shirt. It looks a little poorer in quality. BUT is this as big an issue as I am making it out to be? 

Be honest......

And thank you in advance

you guys have been great!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

That type of process can cause neck irritation for the purchaser. I've seen shirts like this in stores and didn't buy for that reason.

You do have to be specific with vendors. This is an acceptable method of applying tags, so unless you instructed them otherwise, you really can't complain.


----------



## plainwhiteshirt (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh I informed them. I was very specific. When I showed up they stated that it was way too much to do it the other way and the other way meant "you would never get the collar of the shirt to line up the way it was before. 

It does make me wonder: If one rips some threads to INSERT the new tag is there risk that the stitching in the area where the tag was inserted and stitching ripped would begin to fall apart? 

thank you


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

plainwhiteshirt said:


> If one rips some threads to INSERT the new tag is there risk that the stitching in the area where the tag was inserted and stitching ripped would begin to fall apart?


No, not if it's done right.

How much did you pay for relabeling?

TSC Apparel will relabel shirts they sell for around 40 cents.

See http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t49444.html#post291773


----------



## plainwhiteshirt (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Joe, I paid about 24 cents each BUT it looks bad so they need to be re-done. 

thank you for the link and the heads up on TSC apparel!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm just gonna throw this out there; screen print tagless is the way to go. Less fuss and mess.

I guess because I love tagless shirts so much, any label now on a shirt bugs my neck and I find myself cutting them out.


----------



## plainwhiteshirt (Jun 4, 2007)

I agree Joe, 

I actually thought the tag would add value / appeal and yet everything is tagless is now. On a side note, do you only use plastisol transfers or would laser/ink jet transfers suffice? 

I think if i buy enough / gang up the plastisol transfers then this is always the best way to go in terms of quality and price....

thoughts?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

plainwhiteshirt said:


> do you only use plastisol transfers or would laser/ink jet transfers suffice?


We try to screen print them while we are screening the shirts.

For one-offs plastisol transfers would be preferred over laser/inkjet since they can get hard a scratchy sometimes.


----------



## plainwhiteshirt (Jun 4, 2007)

sounds good - thank you!


----------



## boost t (Aug 14, 2015)

Do you have any pics of white shirt that you had the tag screen printed on?
I ask since when I pressed on a grey tag onto a white Gildan 200 shirt it showed through the other side pretty bad.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

boost t said:


> Do you have any pics of white shirt that you had the tag screen printed on?
> I ask since when I pressed on a grey tag onto a white Gildan 200 shirt it showed through the other side pretty bad.


You would have to use a super light gray; On the CMYK scale 0-0-0-20. Or a beige.

And depending on the thinness of the shirt, it still might show through.


----------

